# Help!! Name request



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

Ok I've been working all day on my new labels for my ice wine. Labels are complete except for a name on my Vidal. I am looking for a sexy name for it. "Woman Pleaser" is already used comercially. My other one with chocolate infused is called "sweet indulgence". Any ideas would be appreciated! _Easy Tom, my 83 year old mom will see it! _ LOL


----------



## Julie (Aug 15, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Ok I've been working all day on my new labels for my ice wine. Labels are complete except for a name on my Vidal. I am looking for a sexy name for it. "Woman Pleaser" is already used comercially. My other one with chocolate infused is called "sweet indulgence". Any ideas would be appreciated! _Easy Tom, my 83 year old mom will see it! _ LOL



Alright, let me think on this


----------



## rodo (Aug 15, 2010)

Jeannie says 'Iced Ambrosia"


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

Julie said:


> Alright, let me think on this


 Geesh...how about "dementia"? It'll make you forget everything and put a smile on your face


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

rodo said:


> Jeannie says 'Iced Ambrosia"



hummm romantic and she says iced. Yikes I don't think I would have posted that one being her husband


----------



## Wade E (Aug 15, 2010)

Cold Hearted with a blue heart with frozen drippings off it!


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 15, 2010)

maybe a pic of ur label would give us some ideas?
IceMaiden?
SnowQueen?


----------



## Julie (Aug 15, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Geesh...how about "dementia"? It'll make you forget everything and put a smile on your face



You know you are going to pay for that remark,


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> maybe a pic of ur label would give us some ideas?
> QUOTE]
> 
> give me a minute


----------



## Wade E (Aug 15, 2010)

Your time is up!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

The name will go where Sweet Indulgence is.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 15, 2010)

I think Iced Indulgence sounds good.


----------



## Julie (Aug 15, 2010)

You know I hate to admit this but I do like "Sweet Indulgence"


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

Julie said:


> You know I hate to admit this but I do like "Sweet Indulgence"



That name is taken for the one with chocolate.


----------



## Julie (Aug 15, 2010)

damm,

how about Sweet Luxury or Chocolate Luxury


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 15, 2010)

Iced Caress...
Sweet Whispers...
Sweet White Whisper...
White Liar...
Iced Immorality...
Naughty or nICE...


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

Lots of ideas, what about: Redeeming Love, Temptation, After all, Almost Doesn't count, Amazed, Can't let go, Fantasy, Promise me, Sweet Surrender or Seduction? Any others?


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 15, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Lots of ideas, what about: Redeeming Love, Temptation, After all, Almost Doesn't count, Amazed, Can't let go, Fantasy, Promise me, Sweet Surrender or Seduction? Any others?



SWEET Temptation...
Frozen Fantasy...
Sweet Emotion...(come on u aerosmith fans, lol)
Surrender After All...

i love stuff like this...shoulda went into marketing, lol


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Ice Goddess
Cool Lady


----------



## Wade E (Aug 15, 2010)

I like that Mike, Ice Goddess!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> SWEET Temptation...
> Frozen Fantasy...
> Sweet Emotion...(come on u aerosmith fans, lol)
> Surrender After All...
> ...



I like these..SWEET Temptation...
SWEET Temptation...
Frozen Fantasy...
Sweet Emotion...


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

mmadmikes1 said:


> Ice Goddess



Gotta run these names past my wife since I asked her for help also but these are the kind of names I was looking for. I appreciate your assistance and input. My daughter came up with the name "Sweet Indulgence" for my special wine. It's not the label I showed you. I just put the name there for an example. I'll post them after bottling.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 15, 2010)

Artic Passion
Eskimo Kiss
Polar Icecap
Titanic Panic
Snow Glow
Igloo Vidalbrew


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2010)

Winter Bliss


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 16, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Artic Passion
> Eskimo Kiss
> Polar Icecap
> Titanic Panic
> ...


ooh, like arctic passion...sid's gonna love that one


----------



## Wade E (Aug 19, 2010)

And the winner is?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 19, 2010)

Wade E said:


> And the winner is?


*Winter Bliss*​*YOU called it PAPPA! AND JULIE SEALED IT WITH A KISS!*

Now Julie and Rodo's wife are plotting out a way to break in and steal it. And my damn wife is in on it too cause Julies husband promised to leave some of his beer behind. When she heard that she went out and turned all the lights on for them. Sheeshhh I'll never get my inventory back to what it was.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Aug 19, 2010)

You Won!
"Winter Bliss". Saw it in another thread.


----------



## rodo (Aug 19, 2010)

Gotta keep an eye on those women Dan!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Aug 19, 2010)

dang, i gotta get faster.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 19, 2010)

winter bliss because it will be bliss this winter


----------



## whine4wine (Aug 19, 2010)

Winters Kiss wouldn't be bad either.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 19, 2010)

whine4wine said:


> Winters Kiss wouldn't be bad either.



that's what dan gets after drinking the winter bliss
lol


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 19, 2010)

rodo said:


> Gotta keep an eye on those women Dan!



"GIRLS" Bullsheet, I hear you and julies husband are all part of this break in also. As soon as Julie said you guys have to protect my wifes plants and Mike will leave beer for her, my wife is on board with you guys. Damn I have to put a lock on my cellar door.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 19, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> ooh, like arctic passion...sid's gonna love that one



Actually this was a very close second choice


----------



## rodo (Aug 19, 2010)

> I hear you and julies husband are all part of this break in also


 
I got back from flying with my buddy and heard I was somehow involved in this.


----------



## Julie (Aug 20, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> "GIRLS" Bullsheet, I hear you and julies husband are all part of this break in also. As soon as Julie said you guys have to protect my wifes plants and Mike will leave beer for her, my wife is on board with you guys. Damn I have to put a lock on my cellar door.



Oh we know how to get Sue on our side and don't bother with the new lock, Mike can pick locks.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 20, 2010)

Sweet Extravagance
Indulgent Extravagance
Extravagant Indulgence


----------



## Wade E (Aug 20, 2010)

Id like to thank my Mother and everyone who supported me throgh th hard times of thinking that up. Love ya all and good night!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 20, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Id like to thank my Mother and everyone who supported me throgh th hard times of thinking that up. Love ya all and good night!



Hey thats my line, I just got side tracked last night when I found out there was a conspiracy to break into my wine cellar! Yes I would like to thank everyone for your suggestions to especially to daddy Wade for coming up with the final name. I do love ya all even if we do bicker like brothers and sisters. Wade you can come to the next wine party. 1rst weekend in October.


----------

